# new !!



## annileaf (Mar 20, 2017)

hello!! i'm pretty young but have been wanting to get into mouse breeding ever since i was very small!! i am very interested in breeding rexes and long hairs !! i have no experience with mice however i do have experience with many gerbils and small rabbits though


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi!
I have Rexes and longhaired, shame I'm over the pond! Nice to have you here


----------



## squishyhamster (Mar 5, 2017)

Hey! I am a WA breeder, so that makes us neighbors 
I will have stock available in May, so we could always figure something out.


----------

